# Some car's from thoughout the years



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are some cars that I did in the past, as I havn't done anything due to rc racing.

Sorry for the fuzzy pic's as my cam isn't very good for detail shoots 

Anyways the first 2 are of a super bee, and a gto


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Some race cars


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

One more race car


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Looks good.
Russell


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------

